# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  چکار کنم که بتونم تو کنکور امسال یه رتبه خوب بگیرم  - تا الان چیزی نخوندم

## aliseydali

سلام 

دوستان عزیز 

من تابستون پامو عمل کردم و هیچی نخوندم 

امسال هم سال اخر تجربیم 

هنوزم تو کارای درمان هستم 

حالا بگید چکار کنم که بتونم تو کنکور امسال یه رتببه خوب بگیرم 

منابع و کتاب هام هم خوبن و سال سوم هم سی دی ههای کنکور اسان است رو دارم 

خواهش میکنم کمکم کنی ترازهای قلم چیهم تقریبا 5 هزاره که میدونم کمه 


تروخدا مثل یه دوست کمکم کن

----------


## mahmoud.n

تنها کاری که باید بکنی به گذشته فکر نکنی و فکرتم مشغول آینده نباشه تو لحظه کار کن
به خدا توکل کن و شروع کن به خوندن ییهو هم شخله نکن آهسته ولی پیوسته

----------


## aliseydali

> تنها کاری که باید بکنی به گذشته فکر نکنی و فکرتم مشغول آینده نباشه تو لحظه کار کن
> به خدا توکل کن و شروع کن به خوندن ییهو هم شخله نکن آهسته ولی پیوسته


داداش اول اینکه ممنون که جواب دادی

ولی من هنوز یکی از پاهام تو گچه خودت تصور کن بعضی وقتا اعصابم خورد میشه بعضی وقتی حوصله درس ندارم مثلا همین امروز حال درس رو نداشتم 

ولی از لحاظ خوندن میتونم بخونم ولی نمیدونم :Yahoo (68):

----------


## sam-n

تو فقط بخون مطمئن باش رتبت عالی میشه هنوز وقت هست هر کتابی رو چند دور بخونی

----------


## sam-n

> داداش اول اینکه ممنون که جواب دادی
> 
> ولی من هنوز یکی از پاهام تو گچه خودت تصور کن بعضی وقتا اعصابم خورد میشه بعضی وقتی حوصله درس ندارم مثلا همین امروز حال درس رو نداشتم 
> 
> ولی از لحاظ خوندن میتونم بخونم ولی نمیدونم


ببین عزیز اگه بخوای نخونی حالا به هر دلیلی خودت ضرر میبینی
بهت حق میدم واسه مشکلت 
اما به آینده ات فک کن

----------


## aliseydali

> تو فقط بخون مطمئن باش رتبت عالی میشه هنوز وقت هست هر کتابی رو چند دور بخونی



از شما هم سپاس که جواب دادی


ولی درس خوندن من پیوسته نیست مثلا یه روز  6 ساعت درس میخونم یه روز هیچی

ولی در کل دعا کن مشکل پام حل بشه و خوب شم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> ببین عزیز اگه بخوای نخونی حالا به هر دلیلی خودت ضرر میبینی
> بهت حق میدم واسه مشکلت 
> اما به آینده ات فک کن


اره درسته 

ولی من متولد 77 هستم یه سال جهشی خوندم و مثل دیگر پسرا سربازی نمیرم 
این خودش یه امتیازه

----------


## sam-n

> از شما هم سپاس که جواب دادی
> 
> 
> ولی درس خوندن من پیوسته نیست مثلا یه روز  6 ساعت درس میخونم یه روز هیچی
> 
> ولی در کل دعا کن مشکل پام حل بشه و خوب شم
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> ...


منم ۷۷هستم 
تو یه سال از ماها جلوتری پس نمون که با ما بری دانشگاه 
تلاشتو بکن امسال بری
امیدوارم که پات هر چه سریعتر خوب بشه

----------


## aliseydali

> منم ۷۷هستم 
> تو یه سال از ماها جلوتری پس نمون که با ما بری دانشگاه 
> تلاشتو بکن امسال بری
> امیدوارم که پات هر چه سریعتر خوب بشه



ممنونم داداش 

یعنی شما الان سال سوم هستی؟
ازمون قلم چی شرکت میکنی؟

----------


## sam-n

> ممنونم داداش 
> 
> یعنی شما الان سال سوم هستی؟
> ازمون قلم چی شرکت میکنی؟


بله من سال سومم
نه من آزمونهای گاج هستم
ترازمم ۶۰۰۰ولی زیاد آزمون نمیرم

----------


## aliseydali

> بله من سال سومم
> نه من آزمونهای گاج هستم
> ترازمم ۶۰۰۰ولی زیاد آزمون نمیرم



خب مگه شما چجوری درس میخونی که 6000 میشی 

خیلی دوست دارم 6 هزار بشم

----------


## sam-n

> خب مگه شما چجوری درس میخونی که 6000 میشی 
> 
> خیلی دوست دارم 6 هزار بشم


الان منو مسخره کردیا باشه 
حالا ۶۰۰۰هزار که چیزی نیست 
من اتفاقا هیچی نمیخونم بقیه خیلی میخونن

----------


## zn.d

درس خوندن سینوسی هستش...یعنی یه روز خوب میخونی اما یه روز کم...این مهم نیس...مهم اینه که هفته به هفته ساعت مطالعه تو حساب کنی و سعی کنی هفته به هفته زیادش کنی....این باعث میشه هم ترازت بیشتر بشه هم انگیزه ات

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

درس خوندن سینوسی هستش...یعنی یه روز خوب میخونی اما یه روز کم...این مهم نیس...مهم اینه که هفته به هفته ساعت مطالعه تو حساب کنی و سعی کنی هفته به هفته زیادش کنی....این باعث میشه هم ترازت بیشتر بشه هم انگیزه ات

----------


## aliseydali

> الان منو مسخره کردیا باشه 
> حالا ۶۰۰۰هزار که چیزی نیست 
> من اتفاقا هیچی نمیخونم بقیه خیلی میخونن


نه داداش به خدا 

من تو تاپیک نوشتم که ترازم 5 هزاره 

من از شما راهنمایی خواستم که چجوری 6هزار بشم

----------


## sam-n

> نه داداش به خدا 
> 
> من تو تاپیک نوشتم که ترازم 5 هزاره 
> 
> من از شما راهنمایی خواستم که چجوری 6هزار بشم


خیلی راحت عزیز جان 
زیست رو‌ سعی کن تستای خیلی خیلی سخت کار کنی تا قوی بشی
ریاضی و فیزیک هم اول تشریحی بخون بعد تستی کار کن
شیمی هم هر طور عشقته
زبان و عربی هم اول لغات رو فول شو بعد برو سراغ قواعد و تست

----------


## aliseydali

> خیلی راحت عزیز جان 
> زیست رو‌ سعی کن تستای خیلی خیلی سخت کار کنی تا قوی بشی
> ریاضی و فیزیک هم اول تشریحی بخون بعد تستی کار کن
> شیمی هم هر طور عشقته
> زبان و عربی هم اول لغات رو فول شو بعد برو سراغ قواعد و تست


شما مدرسه تیزهوشان هستی ؟
+هفته ای چند ساعت درس میخونی؟

----------


## sam-n

> شما مدرسه تیزهوشان هستی ؟
> +هفته ای چند ساعت درس میخونی؟


نه داداش من غیر انتفاییم
هفته ای ۳۰ساعت تقریبا

----------


## aliseydali

> نه داداش من غیر انتفاییم
> هفته ای ۳۰ساعت تقریبا


خوش بحالت واقعا یه طورایی ارزومه 6بشم

----------


## ahs

اول سیدیای کنکور آسان است رو بزار کنار بعد با منابع خوبت استارت بزن بخون سعی کن هر هفته ساعت مطالعتو زیاد کنی و خوب تست بزنی و سعی کن آزمونا رو رفع اشکال کنی ایشالا موفق میشی

----------


## aliseydali

> اول سیدیای کنکور آسان است رو بزار کنار بعد با منابع خوبت استارت بزن بخون سعی کن هر هفته ساعت مطالعتو زیاد کنی و خوب تست بزنی و سعی کن آزمونا رو رفع اشکال کنی ایشالا موفق میشی


ولی سیدیای فیزیکش خوبن

----------


## ahs

> ولی سیدیای فیزیکش خوبن


من که اصلا خوشم نمیاد البته اکثر بچه ها همین نظرو دارن بعدشم حجمشون خیلی زیاده

----------


## mika

به آینده فکر کن 
گذشته رو بریز دور.....

----------


## new boy

دوست گرامی کارهای آسون رو همه انجام میدن ...
اون چیزی که به کار ارزش میده ، سختیه کاره ..  بر شرایطت غلبه کن ........

----------


## nitah

ﯾﮏ ﺭﻭﺯ ﻭﻗﺘﻰ ﮐﺎﺭﻣﻨﺪﺍﻥ ﺑﻪ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﺭﺳﯿﺪﻧﺪ،ﺍﻃﻼﻋﯿﻪ

 ﺑﺰﺭﮔﻰ ﺭﺍ ﺩﺭﺗﺎﺑﻠﻮﻯ ﺍﻋﻼﻧﺎﺕ ﺩﯾﺪﻧﺪ ﮐﻪ ﺭﻭﻯ ﺁﻥ ﻧﻮﺷﺘﻪ

 ﺷﺪﻩ ﺑﻮﺩ !:

ﺩﯾﺮﻭﺯ ﻓﺮﺩﻯ ﮐﻪ ﻣﺎﻧﻊ ﭘﯿﺸﺮﻓﺖ ﺷﻤﺎ ﺩﺭ ﺍﯾﻦ ﺷﺮﮐﺖ ﺑﻮﺩ

ﺩﺭﮔﺬﺷﺖ !:

ﺷﻤﺎ ﺭﺍ ﺑﻪ ﺷﺮﮐﺖ ﺩﺭ ﻣﺮﺍﺳﻢ ﺗﺸﯿﯿﻊ ﺟﻨﺎﺯﻩ ﺳﺎﻋﺖ 10

 ﺩﻋﻮﺕﻣﻰﮐﻨﯿﻢ !:

ﺩﺭ ﺍﺑﺘﺪﺍ، ﻫﻤﻪ ﺍﺯ ﺩﺭﯾﺎﻓﺖ ﺧﺒﺮ ﻣﺮﮒ ﯾﮑﻰ ﺍﺯ ﻫﻤﮑﺎﺭﺍﻧﺸﺎﻥ

 ﻧﺎﺭﺍﺣﺖﻣﻰﺷﺪﻧﺪ

ﺍﻣّﺎ ﭘﺲ ﺍﺯ ﻣﺪﺗﻰ، ﮐﻨﺠﮑﺎﻭ ﻣﻰﺷﺪﻧﺪ ﮐﻪ ﭼﻪ ﮐﺴﯽ ﻣﺎﻧﻊ

 ﭘﯿﺸﺮﻓﺖﺁﻧﻬﺎ ﺩﺭ ﺷﺮﮐﺖ ﺷﺪﻩ . ﮐﺎﺭﻣﻨﺪﺍﻥ ﺩﺭ ﺻﻔﻰ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ

 ﮔﺮﻓﺘﻨﺪ ﻭ ﯾﮑﻰﯾﮑﻰ ﻧﺰﺩﯾﮏ ﺗﺎﺑﻮﺕ ﻣﻰﺭﻓﺘﻨﺪ ﻭ ﻭﻗﺘﻰ ﺑﻪ

 ﺩﺭﻭﻥ ﺗﺎﺑﻮﺕ ﻧﮕﺎﻩﻣﻰﮐﺮﺩﻧﺪ ﻧﺎﮔﻬﺎﻥ ﺧﺸﮑﺸﺎﻥ ﻣﻰﺯﺩ ﻭ

 ﺯﺑﺎﻧﺸﺎﻥ ﺑﻨﺪ ﻣﻰﺁﻣﺪ !:

ﺁﯾﻨﻪﺍﻯ ﺩﺭﻭﻥ ﺗﺎﺑﻮﺕ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺩﺍﺩﻩ ﺷﺪﻩ ﺑﻮﺩﻭ ﻫﺮ ﮐﺲ ﺑﻪ

 ﺩﺭﻭﻥﺗﺎﺑﻮﺕ ﻧﮕﺎﻩ ﻣﻰﮐﺮﺩ، ﺗﺼﻮﯾﺮ ﺧﻮﺩ ﺭﺍ ﻣﻰﺩﯾﺪ

ﻧﻮﺷﺘﻪﺍﻯ ﻧﯿﺰ ﺑﺪﯾﻦ ﻣﻀﻤﻮﻥ ﺩﺭ ﮐﻨﺎﺭ ﺁﯾﻨﻪ ﺑﻮﺩ !:

ﺗﻨﻬﺎ 1ﻧﻔﺮ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺩﺍﺭﺩ ﮐﻪ ﻣﻰﺗﻮﺍﻧﺪ ﻣﺎﻧﻊ ﺭﺷﺪ ﺷﻤﺎ ﺷﻮﺩ

 ﻭﺍﻭﻫﻢ ﺧﻮﺩ ﺷﻤﺎﯾﯿﺪ !:

ﺷﻤﺎ ﺗﻨﻬﺎ ﮐﺴﯽ ﻫﺴﺘﯿﺪ ﮐﻪ ﻣﯽ ﺗﻮﺍﻧﯿﺪ ﺑﺮ ﺭﻭﯼ ﺗﺼﻮﺭﺍﺕ ﻭ

ﻣﻮﻓﻘﯿﺖ ﻫﺎﯾﺘﺎﻥ ﺍﺛﺮ ﮔﺬﺍﺭ ﺑﺎﺷﯿﺪ !:

ﺯﻧﺪﮔﯽ ﺷﻤﺎ ﻭﻗﺘﯽ ﺭﺋﯿﺴﺘﺎﻥ ، ﺩﻭﺳﺘﺎﻧﺘﺎﻥ ،ﻭﺍﻟﺪﯾﻨﺘﺎﻥ

 ﺷﺮﯾﮏﺯﻧﺪﮔﯿﺘﺎﻥ ، ﺗﻐﯿﯿﺮ ﮐﻨﻨﺪ ﺗﻐﯿﯿﺮ ﻧﻤﯽ ﮐﻨﺪ !:

ﺯﻧﺪﮔﯽ ﺷﻤﺎ ﻭﻗﺘﯽ ﺗﻐﯿﯿﺮ ﻣﯿﮑﻨﺪ ﮐﻪ ﺷﻤﺎ ﺗﻐﯿﯿﺮ ﮐﻨﯿﺪ !:

ﺟﻬﺎﻥ ﻫﺮﮐﺲ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻧﺪﺍﺯﻩ ﯼ ﻭﺳﻌﺖ ﺩﯾﺪ ﺍﻭﺳﺖ . 

"ﺯﯾﺒﺎ

 ﺑﯿﻨﺪﯾﺸﯿﻢ"

اینو گذاشتم که بدونی اگر فکرت رو عوض کنی و باور کنی که میتونی و میرسی به چیزی که میخوای و خودتو تغییر بدی حتما میتونی کم کاری هات رو جبران کنی و رتبه عالی کسب کنی امسال ...

----------


## aliseydali

> دوست گرامی کارهای آسون رو همه انجام میدن ...
> اون چیزی که به کار ارزش میده ، سختیه کاره ..  بر شرایطت غلبه کن ........


دعا کنید که بتونم واقعا تعبیر قشنگی گفتی

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> ﯾﮏ ﺭﻭﺯ ﻭﻗﺘﻰ ﮐﺎﺭﻣﻨﺪﺍﻥ ﺑﻪ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﺭﺳﯿﺪﻧﺪ،ﺍﻃﻼﻋﯿﻪ
> 
>  ﺑﺰﺭﮔﻰ ﺭﺍ ﺩﺭﺗﺎﺑﻠﻮﻯ ﺍﻋﻼﻧﺎﺕ ﺩﯾﺪﻧﺪ ﮐﻪ ﺭﻭﻯ ﺁﻥ ﻧﻮﺷﺘﻪ
> 
>  ﺷﺪﻩ ﺑﻮﺩ !:
> 
> ﺩﯾﺮﻭﺯ ﻓﺮﺩﻯ ﮐﻪ ﻣﺎﻧﻊ ﭘﯿﺸﺮﻓﺖ ﺷﻤﺎ ﺩﺭ ﺍﯾﻦ ﺷﺮﮐﺖ ﺑﻮﺩ
> 
> ﺩﺭﮔﺬﺷﺖ !:
> ...



فوق العاده ممنون

----------


## Am7r

داش پات شکسته همش تو خونه ای دیگه جز درس خوندن کار دیگه ای هم مگه میشه کرد ؟؟ :D
تلویزیون که همش رو اخباره (  :Yahoo (4):  ) اینترنتم که حجمیه  :Yahoo (21):  بیرونم که نمیتونی بری
 :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------

